# American Horror Story



## CG (Oct 5, 2011)

anyone watch the pilot they aired tonight?? FUCKING CRAZY not sure how I feel about it, prob gonna watch again though


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 5, 2011)

Some details, please. I (we) have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## CG (Oct 5, 2011)

Big Smoothy said:


> Some details, please. I (we) have no idea what you're talking about



New show on fx with dylan mcdermott... psycholgical thriller\suspense\sci fi type of shit.. too hard to explain since they only aired the pilot so far lol


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 6, 2011)

damn i wanted to watch it but had damn class and forgot to dvr it! 
gotta remember to do that shit


----------



## bdeljoose (Oct 6, 2011)

I have it on dvr. Have not watched it yet. Looks interesting.


----------



## twotuff (Oct 6, 2011)

About to download that shit


----------



## BlueLineFish (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought it was great.  Looking forward to the rest of the season


----------



## FUZO (Oct 6, 2011)

I liked it


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2013)

Coven teaser trailer

American Horror Story Trailer (Detention) - IMDb


----------



## nev (Aug 6, 2013)

new here, hi. getting my post count up so i cam pm. have a nice day


----------



## ali-baba (Aug 7, 2013)

I like it as well.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 7, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Coven teaser trailer
> 
> American Horror Story Trailer (Detention) - IMDb



Nice, got in to this show toward the end of the last season and am caught up.  Can't wait for the new season.


----------



## oliolz (Aug 7, 2013)

whens the new season start??


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2013)

oliolz said:


> whens the new season start??



It started last night.

*Contains spoilers*: Do not read unless you have seen the episode.

https://www.nerdist.com/2013/10/american-horror-story-coven-recap-bitchcraft/

AMERICAN HORROR STORY: COVEN Recap: Bitchcraft


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2013)

‘American Horror Story’ Renewed for Fourth Installment by FX | Variety

?American Horror Story? will continue to scare FX viewers, as the net announced today that it has ordered a fourth installment of the franchise from Ryan Murphy and Brad Falchuk.

The next miniseries in the ?AHS? franchise has yet to be named, but will be comprised of 13 hours of scary programming and debut in 2014. 20th Century Fox TV will produce the fourth run of the series.

?Put simply, Ryan Murphy is a master television producer,? said John Landgraf, CEO of FX Networks and FX Prods. ?Time and time again he reinvents the form. What he, co-creator Brad Falchuk and their producers Dante Di Loreto, Tim Minear, Jennifer Salt, James Wong, Brad Buecker, Jessica Sharzer, Douglas Petrie, Alfonso Gomez-Rejon, Alexis Martin Woodall and the entire production team and cast responsible for the American Horror Story franchise have done is nothing short of extraordinary. Every year, they create a riveting and brilliant new miniseries.  AHS: Coven is the best yet, and I have no doubt that the next installment will be even better.?

The third season of ?AHS? ? ?Coven? ? has topped its predecessors, 2011′s ?Murder House? and 2012′s ?Asylum,? handily in ratings. Witch-centric ?AHS: Coven? currently averages 7.74 million viewers on Wednesday nights, and the October premiere of ?Coven? was the highest-rated episode of the entire ?AHS? franchise, with 5.5 million viewers in its premiere timeslot, 7.8 million with an encore telecast taken into account.

Nine episodes of ?AHS: Coven? remain, and the finale for this season is scheduled for Jan. 29.


----------



## the_predator (Nov 7, 2013)

Big Smoothy said:


> Some details, please. I (we) have no idea what you're talking about


^I watch it all the time...it's called the evening news and usually stars this one recurring character as the president.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2013)

AMERICAN HORROR STORY: COVEN Recap: Burn, Witch, Burn ? Nerdist

Contains spoilers: Do not read unless you have seen the episode.

AMERICAN HORROR STORY: COVEN Recap: Burn, Witch, Burn


----------



## Jamzy (Nov 7, 2013)

I have been watching this for quite a while.  Its pretty good but cheesy at times. Now I don't misss it.


----------



## Drew83 (Nov 8, 2013)

decent show. The zombies were sick


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2013)

Stevie Nicks coming to 'American Horror Story: Coven' | Inside TV | EW.com

Stevie Nicks to guest on 'American Horror Story: Coven'

Ryan Murphy revealed on Twitter Tuesday morning that American Horror Story: Coven will soon welcome another big-name guest star: witchy woman Stevie Nicks.

The news should come as no surprise to Murphy superfans; he?s made no secret of his longtime love for the singer-songwriter, whose work with Fleetwood Mac inspired a Glee tribute episode in 2011. ?When I was growing up, I was always obsessed with those Stevie Nicks songs like ?Rhiannon? and ?Gypsy,?? the AHS creator told EW last month. ?And I remember reading an article where Courtney Love called Stevie Nicks the ?white witch? and Grace Slick the ?dark witch.? And I have a good relationship with Stevie because of Glee. She is one of the few artists that have come to hang out. She had been writing Lea [Michele] and I regularly since the Cory [Monteith] situation, because she really loved Cory [who passed away in July]. So she?s just a wonderful, wonderful person.?

Murphy has already honored Nicks on AHS through the character of Misty Day (Lily Rabe), a necromancer obsessed with Nicks and her music. ?When we got to this witch idea, I thought, if you?re Misty and you have grown up alone and you don?t know any other witches, there?s one witch you probably would know and that?s Stevie Nicks,? Murphy explained. ?So I called Stevie Nicks and first I said, ?I want to use you in the show.? But she was very resistant because from the beginning of her career people who are in the Wiccan community had given her a hard time thinking she was a witch and she got a lot of scary fan letters. She didn?t like the darkness of that, and I explained to her the part and she?s like, ?Aw f?, let?s just do it. OK, I love it.??

There?s no word yet on when Nicks will appear on the show, or precisely what her role will be. One thing?s certain, though: Lily Rabe might not make it out of that episode alive. ?If I meet her, I actually think I might die on the spot,? the actress told EW in an interview. ?I don?t get that crazy about a lot of people. I?m usually pretty cool, calm, and collected. But I don?t know if could behave properly. I love her so much. She?s just a beautiful creature.?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2013)

AMERICAN HORROR STORY: COVEN Recap: The Axeman Cometh ? Nerdist

*Contains spoilers: Do not read unless you have seen the episode.*

AMERICAN HORROR STORY: COVEN Recap: The Axeman Cometh


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2013)

AMERICAN HORROR STORY: COVEN Recap: The Dead ? Nerdist

*Contains spoilers: Do not read unless you have seen the episode.*

AMERICAN HORROR STORY: COVEN Recap: The Dead


----------



## MJR Research (Nov 22, 2013)

Anywhere to watch this online?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2013)

AMERICAN HORROR STORY: COVEN Recap: The Sacred Taking ? Nerdist

*Contains spoilers: Do not read unless you have seen the episode.*


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 9, 2013)

all three seasons are bad ass, horror and sex whats better?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2014)

*Spoilers of the entire season*

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/the-13-most-insane-moments-from-american-horror-story-coven/

This past week, Ryan Murphy and Brad Falchuk?s over-the-top supernatural, divalicious camp-fest American Horror Story: Coven came to a close. While there are much better television shows on the air right now, there are few as consistently entertaining or as outright insane as this one was on a weekly basis. This show knows no limits, and has zero concern about keeping within the boundaries of good taste? and we?re all the better for it.

American Horror Story this season concerned itself with the witches of Miss Robichaux?s Academy for Exceptional Young Ladies, and the ongoing question of which girl would end up with the title and responsibility of being named ?The Supreme? ? the most powerful witch among witches. The following list is filled with massive SPOILERS for the whole season, so if you haven?t caught up yet, or still plan to watch on Netflix or DVD at some point, I suggest you do that and come back later. With that in mind, here are but thirteen of the most whacked-out crazy moments from the last season of American Horror Story: Coven.

1. Queenie Masturbates In Front of a Minotaur

So let?s say you?re a powerful witch trapped in a mansion, and there?s a killer Minotaur outside that only wants to get in and kill everyone inside. What do you do? Do you barricade yourself in and board up the windows? Do you use your access to various magic books in the house and cast a protective spell around the home? Well, if you?re Queenie, played by Precious actress Gabourey Sidibe, you go outside and decide to masturbate in front of said Minotaur, in the hopes that he? decides to make love to you and doesn?t kill everyone inside? I have no idea what the thinking behind this was, but it was one of the most bat-shit crazy moments on a generally bat-shit crazy show, and kind of the reason we all watch this show in the first place.

2. Luke Gets A Bleach Enema

Poor cute, innocent Luke Ramsey. Played by adorable actor Alexander Dreymon, Luke was the wholesome hottie that moved in next door to the Academy for Gifted Young Ladies. His mother Joan, played by Broadway legend Patti LuPone, was a crazy Christian fundamentalist type in the vein of Piper Laurie in Brian de Palma?s Carrie. (Tip to Ryan Murphy: Next season needs more Patti.) So Luke becomes friendly with the witches next door, or as his mother calls them, ?the dark-sided devil girls,? and as punishment his crazy-ass mom decides he needs to be cleaned ?inside and out? for his impure thoughts and proceeds to give him a bleach enema. The truly effed up part is? he didn?t really seem to fight her on it much. Eww. For more twisted and sick mother and son dynamics, see entry #6.

3. Madame LaLaurie?s Chamber of Horrors

For a show with the word ?horror? in the title, let?s be honest here, American Horror Story isn?t usually particularly horrific. And this season was maybe the least horrific. One character that very much earned the ?horror? in the title, though, was Madame Marie Delphine LaLaurie, played by the amazing Kathy Bates. LaLaurie is based on a real historical figure, a woman from the 19th century so depraved she tortured and killed dozens (possibly hundreds) of her own slaves in her own home?s attic chamber of horrors. In the first episode of Coven, we see her brutality on full display, and let me tell ya, it?s some nasty stuff: faces ripped off, mouths sewn shut, you name it.

4.  Queenie Forces The Disembodied (But Living!) Head of Madame LaLaurie To Watch Roots

So Madame Delphine LaLaurie is the his horrible racist mass murderer from the 19th century (see above entry), who was given immortality and shoved in a box underground for all eternity to live forever and pay for her many sins. But she?s awoken in modern times, and even though she?s eventually chopped up into parts, she can?t die, so she?s just a disembodied talking head. At one point, to teach Delphine a thing or two about tolerance, Queenie decides to take the decapitated head and plop in front of the television and make it watch hours of programming about the civil rights movement, the classic mini-series about American slavery Roots, and the less classic Roots II: The Next Generation. Again, this is the kind of bat-shit crazy stuff that can only happen on American Horror Story, which is we love it so.

5. Spalding Cuts Out His Own Tongue

Spalding, played by Denis O?Hare of True Blood and Dallas Buyers Club fame, is the silent butler of the Academy, kind of a cross between Riff-Raff from Rocky Horror and Channing the butler from John Waters? Pink Flamingos. The reason he is silent, it turns out, is because as a young man, to protect his beloved Fiona Goode, he cuts out his own tongue. In a flashback to the seventies, we see how Fiona killed the former Supreme and took her place, and Spalding (who is obsessed with her) helped her cover it up. To ensure that his tongue can?t be enchanted to speak the truth about what he saw? he cuts it out in front of Fiona, and it?s pretty nasty.

6. Frankenkyle Kills His Molesty Mom

Kyle, played by future Quicksilver Evan Peters, had the bad fortune to be in a bus full of rapist frat bros when witch Madison Montgomery decided to flip the bus over and kill everyone inside, Carrie White style (they had roofied and raped her earlier, Kyle being the only decent one among them who tried to stop it.) She decides to put Kyle back together, Frankenstein style, with different body parts of his fellow dead frat brothers. Needless to say, he comes back kind of? wrong. And a little slow, and prone to banging his head against things.

So young witch Zoe decides, in the kind of decision making that only people on this show tend to make, that taking him home to his mom in this state and just dropping him off on the porch is a good idea. Well, Frankenkyle?s mom is a white trash crack head (played by Mare Winningham; Remember her?) who it turns out, had a sick incesty relationship with her son after his daddy ran out on them. So when the bumbling stitched together corpse of her son comes home, her first instinct is to get all molesty on him. This time though, Frankenkyle takes an old high school trophy and bludgeons his mom with it. Can?t say I blame him.

7. Cordelia Gouges Her Own Eyes Out

Cordelia Fox (God, I love the names people have on this show) is the headmistress of Miss Robichaux?s Academy, and the daughter of the Supreme Witch, Fiona Goode. Cordelia is loyal and dedicated, but kind of sucks at her job, and doesn?t seem very powerful as a witch. When Voodoo Queen Marie Laveau?s fellow witches throw acid in her face and blind her, Cordelia gains the power of second sight as a response to losing her first sight. When she gets her sight back, she loses her powers and is useless once again. So, after thinking about it carefully for about fifteen minutes, Cordelia decides to blind herself again, by jabbing her eyes and gouging them out with gardening tools. It?s pretty gross to look at afterwards. This, of course, being American Horror Story, she gets her sight back again by the end. ?Cause magic.

8. Misty Makes Alligators Eat Rednecks

So the show?s resident bayou swamp witch, Misty Day (did I mention how much I love the character?s names on this show?), has the ?power of resurgence? ? in other words, she can resurrect the dead, a trick this show would employ a lot. Early in the series, while still living in her swamp shack and listening to her old Steve Nicks 8-tracks, Misty comes upon a bunch of alligator hunting rednecks. So naturally, Misty brings the alligators they killed back to life to kill the hunters, all to the tune of Stevie Nicks? ?Edge of Seventeen.? This is what we call television bliss. At least this is what you call it if you?re me.

9. Stevie Nicks Shows Up For No Real Reason

So, hippy swamp witch Misty Day is like, totally obsessed with Rock Goddess Stevie Nicks, aka ?The White Witch.? She emulates her by wearing shawls and platform boots and doing lots of spins around the room. At one point, Fiona Goode actually calls Stevie to come to the Academy, perform her Fleetwood Mac classic ?Rhiannon? for Misty, and then more or less vanish from the episode. But the real WTF moment happens in the cold opening of the final episode, where Stevie shows up on the girl?s big day of having to perform the ?Seven Wonders,? a task a witch must perform to determine who is the Supreme witch of all witches. So Stevie shows up in the pre-credits sequence of the episode, lip syncs her song ?Seven Wonders? (badly), wishes the girls good luck, and then vanishes. A show with any amount of subtlety or tact would never do anything as crass as this kind of cheesy stunt casting. Thank the Goddess American Horror Story isn?t that show.

10. Everything Jessica Lange Says Or Does

Despite a treasure trove of amazing actresses in the show like Angela Bassett, Kathy Bates, Frances Conroy, and more, the show?s MVP since season one has been, without a doubt, Jessica Lange. She has so many amazing moments in this show, especially this season as the vain and cunning Supreme Witch Fiona Goode, that it?s impossible to pinpoint just one as her best. From murdering young Madison Montgomery (her potential replacement as Supreme) and letting her bleed out on the carpet (?This coven doesn?t need a new Supreme?it needs a new rug?) to commenting on the dead frat boy rapists (?no one?s gonna miss a bunch of assholes in Ed Hardy t-shirts?), the best, most venomous one-liners are given to, and delivered with effortless style by, Ms. Lange. Next season of American Horror Story is said to be her last, and I don?t envy Ryan Murphy on finding a suitable replacement. I say double her salary and do anything to get her to stay.

11. Fiona Goode and Marie Drown A Special Needs Girl And Offer Her Soul To A Voodoo God

If you would have told me ten years ago that one day there would be a television show where Oscar nominees Jessica Lange and Angela Bassett jointly murder a girl with Down Syndrome by drowning her in the bathtub, and then offer her soul up to a Voodoo God, I would have said you were nuts. Luckily for all of us, that show is real now and is called American Horror Story: Coven, and it airs on FX.

12. Delphine LaLaurie Is Forced To Confront A Racially Balanced Future

Brought out into the 21st Century by Supreme witch Fiona, who seeks to discover the secret to her immortality, Madame Delphine LaLaurie is forced to be her maid in the Academy, and even makes her watch television to catch up on the 150 years or so she missed. When wildly racist Delphine sees we have a black President of the United States, she begins to cry and cry. Fiona tells her that not only do we have a black president, but we?ve also had Secretaries of State, Supreme Court justices, and even the Poet Laureate. Delphine hisses ?Lieeees!!? to all this, in maybe my favorite acting moment from Kathy Bates during the whole season.

13. Myrtle Snow?s Death Cry 

The final true WTF moment of American Horror Story: Coven comes from the show?s most undervalued, but still amazing, asset ? actress Frances Conroy, who played eccentric witch Myrtle Snow. Myrtle had bright red frizzy hair, cat glasses and an obsession with fashion. So when is was time to pay for crime of killing fellow witches by burning at the stake in the season finale, when asked if she had any last words, she said she had only one? and screamed out the name of legendary French fashion house ?BALENCIAGAAAAA!!!? as she burned to death. Only on this show.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.vulture.com/2014/01/amer...pher-michael-goi-interview.html?mid=thrillist

How American Horror Story?s Cinematographer Got These 11 Disturbing Shots

It?s not enough to hold up a camera and let American Horror Story?s formidable repertory devour scenery. Filming Ryan Murphy?s homage to all things twisted and frightening requires showmanship, a sort of funhouse mirror sensibility, and, most important, an unapologetic love of pastiche. The show marks the second collaboration, after Glee, between Murphy and cinematographer Michael Goi (they also paired up for the short-lived NBC comedy The New Normal), and it?s one that allows Goi to sample from much of the art that inspires him. On the occasion of tonight?s third-season finale, we asked the cinematographer to run through how he pulled off ten of the FX anthology series?s most striking images and moments.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't worry, Emma Roberts. It's not true that nobody likes you when you're 23. Clearly. 

The actress celebrated her 23rd birthday yesterday with a low-key lunch at Toast Cafe in Los Angeles with her fianc? Evan Peters. The pair were spotted at the popular restaurant matching in similar outfits, with Roberts rocking a white T-shirt, plaid overshirt, dark jeans and shades. 

Peters was almost identical to his lady with the exception of opting to rock a black T-shirt instead.

Fans got a head start on wishing the star a happy birthday on Twitter, and the actress responded Sunday night by tweeting , "Thanks for all the birthday wishes already guys!" 

Roberts followed up the next day with an additional tweet, writing to fans , "Thank you everyone for the amazing tweets today. Love you guys" 

The celeb also shared a few photos on Instagram, including a shot of a beautiful bouquet of flowers and a wrapped present (but what's inside, Emma?!). 

Unfortunately, Roberts' birthday came on the heels of tragic news. Her aunt, Nancy Motes, the 37-year-old half-sister of Julia Roberts and Eric Roberts, died of an apparent drug overdose on Sunday. 

"It is with deep sadness that the family of Nancy Motes... confirms that she was found dead in Los Angeles yesterday of an apparent drug overdose," read a statement sent to E! News from Julia Roberts' rep. "The family is both shocked and devastated."

Here's to hoping Roberts was able to enjoy her special day the best she could.

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment-eonline/20140212/b509948/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment-eonline/20140324/b524361/

The American Horror Story Season 4 Title Is...

American Horror Story 's next season is going to be Freaky! 

On Monday morning, co-creator, executive producer and keeper of all the secrets, Ryan Murphy, revealed via Twitter what the official subtitle of AHS 's fourth season will be. After much speculation and debate, E! News confirms that the new official headline for the FX thriller is&#133; American Horror Story: *Freak Show*! 

Previous reports suggested that the upcoming season's subtitle would be "Carnival" after writer Douglas Petrie prematurely spilled the beans in a Nerdist podcast . But before all you clown-haters breathe a sigh of relieve, be warned that we could definitely still be seeing those terrifying pranksters in a side-show later this year. 

With a theme like Freak Show the possibilities for horrifying and cringe-worthy episodes are endless. However, once again, the details of AHS 's new season are being kept very hush-hush, but here's everything that we know so far: 

We know Jessica Lange and Sarah Paulson are involved in the new season, but that's about it. Series co-creator Ryan Murphy previously teased to The Hollywood Reporter that Lange "has always wanted to play a Marlene Dietrich figure, and now she gets to." No doubt, Lange's character portrayal will be flawless, as per usual. 

Murphy also divulged to Entertainment Weekly that the next season would feature a 1950s setting and lots of different accents. "If you look historically what happened in the year 1950, there's some more clues in that year. It's a period piece," Murphy told EW. "We try and do the opposite of what we've done before. Jessica Lange has already started practicing her German accent so I'm very excited!" 

American Horror Story: Freak Show is set to premiere this October on FX.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2015)

Comic-con American Horror Story: Hotel


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 13, 2015)

I sure hope this one is better than Freak Show.  That one SUCKED!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2015)

Naomi Campbell to Square Off Against Lady Gaga on AMERICAN HORROR STORY: HOTEL

http://nerdist.com/naomi-campbell-to-square-off-against-lady-gaga-on-american-horror-story-hotel/

The cast of Ryan Murphy?s American Horror Story: Hotel  has just added another cast member, and it?s none other than Naomi Campbell, former supermodel and actress who was most recently seen on Fox? hit series Empire. Campbell starts shooting her role on American Horor Story next week. She will play a fashion editor who will face off against Lady Gaga?s character, and whose critiques will be ?punished severely,? in what show creator Ryan Murphy is calling a ?bloodier? and ?grislier? chapter of the series.

A fashion editor who has to fight Lady Gaga already sounds deliciously campy and amazing, and perfect for a series that gave us the fashion-obsessed witch Myrtle Snow (played by Francis Conroy) screaming the name of legendary designer Balenciaga while being burned at the stake at the end of American Horror Story: Coven.







Cast members from previous seasons who are returning will include Angela Bassett, Lily Rabe, Kathy Bates, Chlo? Sevigny, Sarah Paulson, Evan Peters, Wes Bentley, and Matt Bomer, and rumor has it that many will be playing their characters from previous seasons who are checking into the titular Hotel. Sadly, Jessica Lange, who essentially carried the show on her powerful shoulders for four seasons, will not be coming back, although she has dropped hints that she might return for a guest-starring role in an episode or two. Also joining Campbell and Gaga as new additions to the ensemble are actors Cheyenne Jackson and Max Greenfield.

It?s believed that Campbell will also be squaring off against Angela Bassett?s character, and if we get anything as campy and awesome between those two as the scene below with Vivica Fox from the ?90s soap opera Generations, then I?m totally on board. American Horror Story is basically just a campy daytime soap opera with A-list actors and more blood anyway, so why not?

American Horror Story: Hotel is set to premiere on FX this October.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 27, 2015)

Really gonna be weird not having Jessica Lange in the cast.  Maybe they'll bump Kathy Bates up to a more major role.  She's done great so far.


----------

